# SR Suntour Epicon XC or Manitou Marvel Comp?



## InvisibleFrisbee (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a 2010 Fuji Nevada 3.0 26" hardtail. It has it's original Suntour XCT on it and I'm looking at upgrading. Which one is better?

The Epicon XC 100mm 9mm QR here: Amazon.com : 2014-15 SR Suntour Epicon XC MTB Fork (26", 100mm, Remote Lockout, QR 9mm, Black) : Sports & Outdoors

or

The Manitou Marvel Comp listed here: Marvel | Manitou

I can get either for around the same price.

Aside from ride quality, as I look at the specs, the original fork with 80mm of travel has a crown to axle of 459mm, the Manitou once adjusted down from 120mm to 100mm of travel would sit at 478mm C2A and the 100m version of the Epicon has a listed 510mm C2A on Amazon (I could not find the same model on Suntour's site). It seems like this 51mm (2 inches) change in height in the front would matter a lot, but perhaps with the sag of an air fork vs the sag of the stock coil fork current bike it wouldn't matter much.

Let me know what you guys think. I'm a 180 lbs. rider without gear at 5' 8" on a medium frame.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

InvisibleFrisbee said:


> the Manitou once adjusted down from 120mm to 100mm of travel would sit at 478mm C2A


Are you sure travel can be changed, I think that the 100mm Marvel Comp with the TS Air spring has different a CSU and a different Compression Rod assembly to the 120mm version of the fork.

If you want a 80mm fork the 100mm Minute Expert and the 100mm Marvel LTD with the ACT Air spring can easily be adjusted down to 80mm by changing an internal spacer around.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2014-Ma...Lockout-XC-Air-Fork-White-Black-/330941984138
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2014-Ma...-XC-Suspension-Fork-White-Black-/231018767507


----------



## InvisibleFrisbee (Jun 7, 2014)

cobba said:


> Are you sure travel can be changed, the 100mm Marvel Comp has different a CSU and a different Compression Rod to the 120mm version of the fork.


I'm pretty sure it is adjustable. This documentation would indicate so: http://www.manitoumtb.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/2014-Aftermarket-Fork-Travel-Adjust-Guide.pdf (see page 4). The one I have a line on is the 120mm version adjustable down to 100mm. I don't mind moving up to more travel and even raising my BB a little. Some of this is probably my newbness, but I usually have a few pedal strikes every ride. I'm not sure how much raising the front by about an inch would really affect the ride, or if moving from a coil to an air spring means there isn't a realist comparison in just height alone.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, page 11 shows the travel adjustment for the TS Air, I hadn't heard of it being done before and some old diagrams of forks with TS Air showed different parts for forks with different amounts of travel.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I reached out to Manitou a few weeks ago, it was added as an option to the 2014 versions of many of their forks. Not sure it will work with an older version if you pick up old stock. My thoughts are not sure why it would not, but have not tried. I picked up a few 2012/2013 that PricePoint was blowing out (they are Marvel Expert, they still have the pro model in 120). The price was excellent and they have a nice feel, not as plush as my Minute forks though. Also, I notice full slow rebound, which incidentally is not that slow, there is a very noticeable platform that disappears about mid-way though the adjustment. I researched it a bit around the web which seems like the design of the fork, XC oriented. Another poster had the same issue with a customers fork in the Shocks and suspension forum, he concluded it was by design. I may one day grab the tuning kit and play around, but it's fine now.


----------



## InvisibleFrisbee (Jun 7, 2014)

So far all the questions have been centered around the Manitou, does that mean it's the better fork? The retail price is higher on the Manitou, but that doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Boondock77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Curious where you can get the marvel for $200 ish... 
What's the different between that and the R7?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I dunno but I really like my epicon 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dfrink (Nov 6, 2013)

Ebay. I've been eyeying an R7 for a few months now. I just need to pull the trigger...



Boondock77 said:


> Curious where you can get the marvel for $200 ish...
> What's the different between that and the R7?


----------



## InvisibleFrisbee (Jun 7, 2014)

Boondock77 said:


> Curious where you can get the marvel for $200 ish...
> What's the different between that and the R7?


From some reading, it looks like the largest difference is the R7 is lighter with 30mm stanchions and the Marvel Comp is stiffer with 32mm stanchions.

I have access to the Marvel Comp at a $200 ish price through my employer with some "credits" I have thrown in coming to around $200 out of my pocket for the new 2014 fork that seems to be retailing online for around $450. But again, higher price doesn't mean better. The Epicon or the R7 I would have to purchase somewhere besides my employer at the same price everyone else gets it.

Reading some more about the R7, it looks like it comes in a 80/100mm travel configuration. That might be exactly what I need to keep the same geometry currently on my bike.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I also have an R7, it's pretty light and has great damping. I'm over 200 lbs, can feel some flex, but it's still a very good fork. I don't have a Marvel Comp, but do have the expert which is a smidge lighter than the comp, but has the same dampers. Again, a great fork. I'm sure which ever way you go, you will be pleased. Manitou has some of the best dampers in the business.


----------

